# If you have a question for a RC2 exec, post it here, I will forward it



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

When I was at the hobby expo, I met a high level RC2 exec and got their business card. My friend had a question about their car line and so I gave him the email knowing he would keep it confidential. The exec replied with so much detail as much as Dave would have given, if not more.

So I will forward any of your _polite _questions to this exec and while I don't know if they will answer, I will post a reply with their permission.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

Hi BatToys!

Maybe you can find out if RC will be having anyone participating in the AMT/Ertl
forum? Or pehaps they would consider having their own forum on their website?

Thanks,

James


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Ask if they'll consider re-releasing some of the late AMT/Ertl Trek kits under the PL name - ones like the Ent-E, Ent-C/Yamaguchi, Ent-B/C/E set, and Defiant - that are fairly accurate (I know the Defiant has its problems) and command big prices on eBay. There seems to be a thriving market for those kits. RC2 would only have to make a minimal investment to do this - such as replacing the AMT/Ertl logo on the box with a PL logo, and maybe replacing the decal sheets with the superior ones available in the aftermarket.

If RC2 can see a big profit from a minimal investment, it should help prove the continuted viability of the Trek kit license, which would help them to decide in our favor on continuing the 1/1000 and 1/350 lines with new ships.


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Hey BatToys,

Ask if they would be interested in sponsoring us in the PL Captain America contest? If not a sponsor...how about helping with the judging?
I e-mailed the FAQ e-mail and got "NO RESPONSE AT ALL".
They can e-mail me directly. That would be great! Tell them that they would not be the only sponsor. Prizes could include: kits, or cash for Wonderfest like in years past or whatever they choose to donate. You could even copy the thread rules and send them the details of the contest...

Thanks!
Bob aka MonsterModelMan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

The only important question to me is "will they be continuing the Star Trek line of NEW, high-quality models, along the same intentions that PL originally voiced - that is, simultaneous series of 1/1000 and 1/350 starships?"

And point out that it would make more sense to issue the "primary" ships first, and the lesser-known ones later, as the line progresses. Put a poll on the bboard if they want to know which ones we'd like to see first.

Any other question is unimportant .


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

While, I wouldn't mind re-releases of some ships, I'd want to ask exactly the same things John P wants to know....

Brad.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Echoing JohnP's questions, but on a more general tone...

"Will PL continue to exist as a separate model division, or has it been reduced to little more than a label to stick on existing kits?"


----------



## Captain April (May 1, 2004)

Howzabout some official reassurances that the Trek line isn't going to be junked in the near future, and that we'll get the rest of the ships currently being planned?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Also, who picked the colors for the reception area? And those plants! ALL wrong! Have they NEVER heard of fung shue?!


----------



## BATBOB (Jul 14, 2003)

First I would like to thank RC2 for the upcoming 1/350 Refit.

I would also appreciate some assurance that the TREK line will continue with first quality new kits.

My Preference,

1/350 TOS
1/1000 Romulan Bird of Prey
1/1000 Enterprise D
Galileo Shuttlecraft
Space Station K-7
1/1000 Refit
1/1000 Reliant
1/1000 Movie Version Klingon Battle Cruiser

Polar Lights has always made great model kits. I hope this continues. Thank-you for your attention. Bob Lum


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

As I noted on another thread, I think RC2 should be aware that in addition to Star Trek, there are a number of other sci fi topics that will sell kits. 

Look at the smashing success of the Polar Lights Jupiter II for an example. Witness the fact that CultTVMan's site is continuously restocking and selling out of the Wilco Proteus. The Polar Lights Seaview and Spindrift remain popular two or so years after their initial release. Disney quickly and easily sold every single one of their pre-built Harper Goff Nautilus replicas despite the price of $225 US, which while cheap for a piece of this quality, is relatively expensive for the styrene model kit world.

Well done science fiction kits of other topics will sell too. Let's have some! You manufacture them and we'll buy them!

Huzz


----------



## lonfan (Feb 11, 2001)

FIRST Tell me what those AMT Glow In The Dark Monster (Cartoony Busts of Drac,Mummy and Wolfie!) were called THEN ask em' if we could EVER hope to see those repoped along with the AMT "Bigfoot" from 1975/76?(The Creature NOT the Truck! lol) "Any Other Questions Are Unimportant." lol Sorry John but that was a Great Quote! lol

JOHN/LONFAN 
Oh and tell em' Welcome to Our World! I bet they Ain't ready for the Kind of Passionate Rabid Modeler's They're gonna meet Here!


----------



## sbaxter at home (Feb 15, 2004)

John P said:


> Have they NEVER heard of fung shue?!


I've heard of Elizabeth Shue. I think she has a brother -- maybe _his_ name is Fung ...

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## TrekFX (Apr 15, 2004)

You're thinking of Fung Guye... 

Purveyor of fine wood ear, oyster, straw and other mushrooms (and related Fun Gal delicacies.)


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

How about a re-pop of teh old 1/8 scale figure kit _Flash Gordon and the Martian_?

Huzz


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Dave Hussey said:


> How about a re-pop of teh old 1/8 scale figure kit _Flash Gordon and the Martian_?
> 
> Huzz


 That was Revell, Huzz, not MPC or AMT.


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Whoops!  I'm getting confused about who bought what!!

Huzz


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

again, i'd like to put in a good word for the Pirates of the Carribean kits ( if they have those tools still ) . 
hb


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

beck said:


> again, i'd like to put in a good word for the Pirates of the Carribean kits ( if they have those tools still ) .
> hb


 You & me both! Just got a parts lot for "Hoist High the Jolly Roger"... once I pull a resin repro of the single base, treasure chest & pistol, there are enough parts there to make 2 copies of the kit! May do one as the human pirate, 1 with the skull face.


----------



## JamesDFarrow (Sep 18, 1999)

So...... what happened?

James


----------



## phicks (Nov 5, 2002)

How about a re-pop of the Space:1999 Eagle? There were claims that "it didn't sell well" when it was rereleased in 1999...but, there were none left on store shelves by 2000, and now they sell for $50 each on eBay. The demand is definitely out there. Maybe retailers in 1999 just didn't understand it.


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Dave Hussey said:


> How about a re-pop of teh old 1/8 scale figure kit _Flash Gordon and the Martian_?
> 
> Huzz


Oh that would be sooooo sweet!


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Here's a good one:

Ask them if they're going to do "goodie bags" for Wonderfest this year!


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Hey, how's it going with getting some answers, Batty? 

If you're having any trouble, or if anybody wants to go direct, one of the point people (there are a couple) up there at RC2 is Diane Busman at (630) 573-7353, or [email protected]. That's who I'd go to even before Mary Stevens, the product manager, or any of the others. They all have the same email form: first-initial middle-initial last-name @rc2corp.com. I don't have any special in, but there's no reason to think you need one.

By the way, Tom Lowe is now officially an executive vice president of RC2.


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Great info, Mike, thank you.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Mike Warshaw said:


> By the way, Tom Lowe is now officially an executive vice president of RC2.


 
Hopefully he'll want to use the position to keep PL alive? Hopefully?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

John wanted to know when the 1/350 Ent....er,uh, never mind! :devil:


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

You know, that's a good question. He would be a good advocate for the line. If he has an office, it's probably in the Oak Brook headquarters, although my guess -- and it really is a guess -- is that he isn't there a lot. Mebbe one of us should call and see...just give a ringy-dingy, ask if Tom is around...


The number's 630.573.7200. Anybody feeling nervy? Just don't do the Prince-Albert-in-a-can thing. I don't think that'll leave a good impression.


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, I've heard they're reissuing the old Piranha dragster this year.

What they REALLY should do is reissue the whole Piranha race team set.... because the tow car is the old "Man from UNCLE" Piranha car! Plus, I know from the owner of my local hobby shop that people buy a lot of car kits from him that include trailers, JUST for the trailer! (See the Fireball 500 car reissue, as an example.)

So with the whole race team set, you get sales to 3 different groups.. the "trailer" guys, the dragster guys & the pop culture guys!


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

F91 said:


> John wanted to know when the 1/350 Ent....er,uh, never mind! :devil:


Tee hee hee . :devil:


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

it's good news to hear that Tom Lowe is on board . 
hb


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Okay, BatToys, have you got what you needed for this venture? Keep us informed when you send it off, k?


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

I'm hoping they will keep that awesome new snap line of cars going. It has put a whole new spin on the model car community. These are truly all age kits.
I was dissapointed to hear they weren't going to do the 2005 Mustang. Then again, they got a reprieve as they will be releasing the 2005 Ford GT, and will make a ton of cash on that car alone as it will be the only model of the car available in styrene.

So, the question is, will they continue the Great American Rides line and maybe expand on that??
Chris


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

If I have time , I'll send out some of the questions today. I have to simplify it because some of the questions were too essay format. I don't mind the essay questions myself but I don't want to impose on the exec.


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Day 2: No reply yet.


----------



## ost15jr (Apr 4, 2002)

I wasn't around earlier to post. Taking anymore questions?


what will PL be doing (if anything) in the future? I.E. what will be the purpose of PL now that it appears to be on ice.
any chance of ANYMORE Aurora figure or automobile repops?
Munster's Dragula, Night Crawler (to go with the Creepy T and Mummy Machine), Gigantics series Wasp (to go with the Mantis, Scorpion and Tarantula), Star Trek Exploration Set
does AMT plan on regularly repopping its stock of old figures and wild rod kits? (including MPC kits)
FYI -- LonFan, those head kits were called Glow Heads and were made by FunDimensions (I.E. MPC). If the molds are still around, AMT would have them, I think. And yeah, any chance of having them repopped too?
:dude:


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

Check eariler in the thread. There are some numbers and contacts to send your questions directly to the company, or perhaps Battoys can post his contact's email address here if it's not the same person (unless, BT, you have a close relationship with that person). With all of the contact information for RC2 execs and managers so easily available, how to get ahold of any of these people is certainly no big secret.


----------



## Ziz (Feb 22, 1999)

Mike - reaching them isn't the problem...getting info out of them is the hard part.


----------



## Mike Warshaw (Feb 23, 1999)

How'd it go the time you tried, John?


----------



## DinoMike (Jan 1, 1970)

ost15jr said:


> Gigantics series Wasp (to go with the Mantis, Scorpion and Tarantula)




 Unlikely, Ost.... last I heard, the wing molds have LONG been lost/destroyed.. I rather doubt RC/Ertl would recut new molds for those parts.. more likely they'd scrap the rest of the Wasp molds, if they haven't already.


----------



## DL Matthys (May 8, 2004)

BatToys said:


> Day 2: No reply yet.



Day now is 02-12-2005 
Hear anything yet? Anything from a RC2 exec?


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

*The fate of POLAR LIGHTS kits.*

First of all we should establish what importance RC 2 gives to model kits.Is the model kit line important to them,or just an afterthought.We are not stupid and do realize that Die Cast items must be their main selling force,but does RC 2 view model kits as still being worth their time.If so,what percentage of Die Cast do they sell compared to plastic kits.ERTL AMT was booming in the mid 90's with new kits,their golden era you might say,why all of a sudden did it go downhill with the kits and had this total blackout in communication.This attitude might work well with Die Cast,but model kit builders need special attention and a direct contact with the model kit section of that company.I certainly hope they won't destroy any model kit molds either from POLAR LIGHTS or the ERTL AMT line.Better give the molds away than destroy them.Without revealing their tactics to the competition,what can they tell us about their future plans in general.Do they plan to release a variety of kit subjects,or just automobiles in the next few years.


----------



## Ignatz (Jun 20, 2000)

It would be a hoot if the PL tooling got sold to Revell-Monogram.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

still no reply ???
hb


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

No reply. Not even a thanks but no comment. Which is unusual as my friend got very detailed replies same day. Still if PL is back as sponser someone from RC2 must be reading this.


----------



## Admiral Nelson (Feb 28, 2002)

*I have one question.......*

*BIG SEAVIEW IN MY LIFETIME?*


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

BatToys said:


> No reply. Not even a thanks but no comment. Which is unusual as my friend got very detailed replies same day. Still if PL is back as sponser someone from RC2 must be reading this.


...then lets hear your friends', received, replies from RC2....or is he keeping them to himself too?

OAB


----------



## JGG1701 (Nov 9, 2004)

Well ??????????????????????????????????????


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

BatToys, did you only send an email? How about snail mail?


----------



## Zorro (Jun 22, 1999)

What we've _got_ here ... is a _failure to communicate!_


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Ignatz said:


> It would be a hoot if the PL tooling got sold to Revell-Monogram.


...and then was damaged in a train-derailment accident en route...


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

As some members are asking whether the Polar Lights figure kit line is going to be continued, and other members are asking whether the Star trek line will be continued, my question to the execs is: 
"Is there any chance of you re-issuing the Aurora Mr Spock kit, please?"


----------



## ChrisDoll (Sep 2, 1999)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> As some members are asking whether the Polar Lights figure kit line is going to be continued, and other members are asking whether the Star trek line will be continued, my question to the execs is:
> "Is there any chance of you re-issuing the Aurora Mr Spock kit, please?"


Somewhere on one of these boards it was revealed that the old Mr. Spock kit couldn't be re-released unless they reverse engineered the kit. It was massively re-tooled for a TMP version of Mr. Spock, removing the Tricorder, Phaser, snakes and half the base. The uniform was also altered, so there's little chance it'll see the light of day again.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Yes, I've seen that TMP version, both on ebay and in John F. Green's catalogue, when he was still in business. In both places it was selling cheap, and no wonder...


----------

